# What's your plans?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

What's your plans for upcoming ice season if ohio has another season like we've had with little ice. Did you go out of state last season. Myself, i went to Mitchell last year. Was lousily fishing. I had four days there and caught little. Wasn't the only one. Two fronts blew in, snow and wind. This year I'm thinking of trying fletchers pond but am looking other places to try. Maybe a Simi guided where they just pull you out and put you on the area to fish. I want the impossible. A small lake with good fishing and not a lot of traffic, lol. I find many good looking lakes but accommodations are scarce. Even considering a wisconsin trip but it's a longer drive. So what's your plans for upcoming season?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Made a couple trips to Saginaw bay a few years ago , was awesome!! Fletcher , Mitchell , Cadillac etc are all pretty chitty fishing , I'll keep using the boat as long as possible , I never got my gear out last season ,


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Fingers crossed for a good ice season in Ohio! Good luck to all of you no matter where you end up walking on water. My Eskimo, Vex, and other ice gear needs a workout.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just want good ice on Lake Erie. If not I don't want ice on it at all so I can keep using the boat.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Stampede said:


> What's your plans for upcoming ice season if ohio has another season like we've had with little ice. Did you go out of state last season. Myself, i went to Mitchell last year. Was lousily fishing. I had four days there and caught little. Wasn't the only one. Two fronts blew in, snow and wind. This year I'm thinking of trying fletchers pond but am looking other places to try. Maybe a Simi guided where they just pull you out and put you on the area to fish. I want the impossible. A small lake with good fishing and not a lot of traffic, lol. I find many good looking lakes but accommodations are scarce. Even considering a wisconsin trip but it's a longer drive. So what's your plans for upcoming season?


Usually the fish would have scattered east by now but they remain thick here around the islands. We still have plenty of bait (shiners) we netted last November that we’ve managed to keep in good shape. All we need is a little ice. We’re going to start night fishing soon here on PIB (husky jerks and rip sticks). Too many fish to ignore. We’re convinced these fish will stick around through the fall and into the winter. Again, all we need is a little ice. Good luck.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind getting on pymatuning and trying. But if there is no ice, I just stay home. I don't have ice gear. Makes it easier for me to stay home. I just hope I can put on my rain pants enough for night bite casting


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

May try Higgins again this year or maybe go to NY.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

2 years ago, we did Green Bay for whitefish and last year, we did Simcoe for whitefish and lake trout. My buddy hooked up with a laker, but broke him off. Caught a bunch of dink perch and some herring, and had a great time. Simcoe is only a 5 hour drive, we went Friday-Monday and were fishing by noon on Friday. I highly recommend either trip, but Simcoe being a few hours closer is nice. Not sure where we're going to go this year. I'd really like to catch a laker or brown through the ice. May keep an eye on Caseville for lakers or Milwaukee for browns. If anyone else has any suggestions for a great trip, I'm open for suggestions!

Edit: Forgot I did Higgins also 2 years ago. Had a blast, caught a ton of dink perch and a meals worth of smelt. Never had those before, and they were delicious! Tried for lakers...had a few chase up, but no hookups. It's a beautiful clear lake though, also recommend the trip up there.

Also did Chautauqua last year for perch and caught a ton of nice perch. Reminded me of how East Harbor is for gills. Just non-stop action. No jumbos, but lots of 8-9"ers


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry it was Hubbard we went to last year. Nice lake just need to figure the safest route to get there and back as my GPS took me different routes both ways and not exactly well traveled roads.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Would really like to go hit Oneida lake in NY, hit Chautauqua last year couple of times had a great time.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

No ice means I hit the rivers for Steelhead. Maybe some late season bowhunting if I'm not tagged out.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

doegirl said:


> No ice means I hit the rivers for Steelhead. Maybe some late season bowhunting if I'm not tagged out.


 Same. I just ordered a custom Milner centerpin for this upcoming season, so that means we're going to have a great ice season!


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Presque Isle Bay in Erie pa it has fantastic ice fishing can catch many species but i target the perch always do really well there with a nice batch of jumbo's.occasional steelhead and some of the largest crappies anywhere from the head of bay.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Hows the walleye fishing there, and can you take four wheelers out on the ice

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Ice fishing for walleye in the bay is spotty at best they just seem to move out of there in winter into main lake.As far as 4 wheelers have to go on from erie city side the state park does not allow them.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks alot appreciate it

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

At least one trip annually to Bay of Quinte if Erie don’t freeze.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

We get the ice wouldn't mind an overnight at Skeeter. Would love to get on Erie but with water temps right now I don't think the slightly lower than average temps predicted will be enough.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Evinrude58 said:


> We get the ice wouldn't mind an overnight at Skeeter. Would love to get on Erie but with water temps right now I don't think the slightly lower than average temps predicted will be enough.


 We started talking about an overnight meetup at Skeeter for last year, but never got good enough ice to make it happen. I bought a cot and nice thermal camp pad for an overnighter, I'd definitely be game!


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

RStock521 said:


> We started talking about an overnight meetup at Skeeter for last year, but never got good enough ice to make it happen. I bought a cot and nice thermal camp pad for an overnighter, I'd definitely be game!


I dont live that far from the lake but I think I would like to mark that off of my bucket list also. Keep me in mind if we get ice this year

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Chautauqua for sure again this winter for me. Lots of big perch last year, and there are some absolute tank crappie in there as well

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Maplehick said:


> I dont live that far from the lake but I think I would like to mark that off of my bucket list also. Keep me in mind if we get ice this year
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


 If the season shapes up, I'll start a seperate thread for an overnight meet-up. There seems to be a lot of interest!


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

My prediction this year is going to be a duplicate of last year or warmer winter. Meet and greet are awesome on the ice with a bunch of good ice fishermen is definitely a good time to share life fishing stories and info. My plan if the weather pattern doesn’t change by early December, I’m heading to the sunshine state to enjoy the warmth and great fishing for three months!!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

If there isn't enough ice and you are an icefisherman you head north not south like a snowbird.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Exactly well said evinrude

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

Evinrude58 said:


> If there isn't enough ice and you are an icefisherman you head north not south like a snowbird.


Im a die hard ice fisherman, if Erie or area inland lakes aren’t frozen, why travel hours away up north and maybe get on thin ice and catch dink’s. Not my style. I’m all about good clear ice 6-12 thick, not 2-3 inches of crap ice. Rather spend my energy going south and catch some big tasty fish. The title says WHATS YOUR PLAN’S so I was giving you my plan bud!!


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Hitting chataqua again this year for sure. Now im trying to decide on buying a 1 person flip over instead of dragging my hub everywhere


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I will post when marks has his out on display so you can check them.out before you buy. He has some.pretty good prices on shanties

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Crankit said:


> Im a die hard ice fisherman, if Erie or area inland lakes aren’t frozen, why travel hours away up north and maybe get on thin ice and catch dink’s. Not my style. I’m all about good clear ice 6-12 thick, not 2-3 inches of crap ice. Rather spend my energy going south and catch some big tasty fish. The title says WHATS YOUR PLAN’S so I was giving you my plan bud!!


Did you mean to say your plan is to troll the ice fishing threads?


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

RJH68 said:


> Did you mean to say your plan is to troll the ice fishing threads?


Yeah like you are Bud!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Crankit said:


> Im a die hard ice fisherman,





Crankit said:


> Rather spend my energy going south


Webster's defines Die Hard as fanatically determined to or devoted to. So a die hard icefisherman would be fanatically determined to ice fish and would do whatever it takes to do so. Heading south does not seem to fit this definition. So you might ice fish once in awhile but you are not die hard. And no I do not consider myself die hard and I went to Hubbard while I had the flu, but only was on the ice 8 times last year. Now Icehole and a few of the others on here are die hard.
If all you catch are dinks ice fishing you might need to change something up. I catch a lot of FO Gills and Crappie each year during our short ice season and if I get to skeeter a few FO Perch too.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

My plan is to follow ice bucket John around to steal his spots


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Plus don’t tell the whole world where u guys are catching good fish cause u might screw me over too! Thx let people find there own! Am putting no trespassing signs up when am out!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> My plan is to follow ice bucket John around to steal his spots











Make sure it’s not this spot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

That spot held the biggest 8in craps and the biggest 4in dink gills! Your blowing icebuckets soots! Stop


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

IBJ got a 250 pound Stogie fish from that spot a couple years back.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I’d be interested in that myself don’t know the lake very well but if you guys had some type of an outing I’d love to come up and join you


----------

